# Quick And Easy Sauerkraut



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I am not a fan of sauerkraut unless it is "Real" fermented kind that I learned to make from my mother, grandmother and great grandmother(I could live on the real fermented stuff) but this year I tried my hand at making it by the jar and came up with a pretty passable recipe.

I fine chopped or shredded the cabbage and packed it into quart jars

Added 2 level table spoons of non iodized salt per quart jar

Poured boiling 50/50 mixture of vinegar/water to about 1/2 inch head space and lidded the jars.

Shook to mix the salt and put them on the shelf.


I took a jar down and cooked it with bacon drippings after it had sat about 3 weeks and it wasn't too bad. When I have extra cabbage, not enough for a full crock of kraut, thats what I'm going to start doing with it.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Davarm said:


> I am not a fan of sauerkraut unless it is "Real" fermented kind that I learned to make from my mother, grandmother and great grandmother(I could live on the real fermented stuff) but this year I tried my hand at making it by the jar and came up with a pretty passable recipe.
> 
> I fine chopped or shredded the cabbage and packed it into quart jars
> 
> ...


Sounds good with vinegar in the mix. I made some once, a long time ago just like this except without the vinegar. It was okay. Nothing great.

When yours was sitting on the shelf during the first week, did it spew stuff out as it was fermenting and make a mess?

Luckily, when I made mine, whoever told me how, also told me to let the jars sit on a tray for the first 10 days so the mess was in the tray.


----------

